# ARE YOU READY FOR SOME FOOTBALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## eagle1462010

*ARE YOU READY FOR SOME FOOTBALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*
*


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Hossfly

​


----------



## mdk

Go Steelers! Go Pitt!


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## MsnBama

HELL YES!!


----------



## eagle1462010

MsnBama said:


> HELL YES!!







*ROLL TIDE!*


----------



## Hossfly

eagle1462010 said:


> MsnBama said:
> 
> 
> 
> HELL YES!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ROLL TIDE!*
Click to expand...


----------



## MsnBama

eagle1462010 said:


> *ROLL TIDE!*


----------



## WinterBorn

eagle1462010 said:


>




HELL YEAH!!!   ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!


----------



## eagle1462010

versus


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Anathema




----------



## WinterBorn

And the Crimson Tide dismantles the Big 10 Western Div champions from 2014!!!


----------



## eagle1462010

Yes they did.

ROLL TIDE!

Henry with 3 TD's............................


----------



## Obiwan

University of Tennessee Official Athletic Site



No. 25 Tennessee ran for six touchdowns and picked up 399 of its 604 yards on the ground en route to a 59-30 victory over Bowling Green in Saturday's opener in Nashville.


----------



## HUGGY

I'm ready to watch the Seahawks kick some NFL ass.


----------



## Jarlaxle

I have totally given up on the NFL.  I truly think you have to be at least kind of sociopathic to enjoy it at this point.


----------



## HUGGY

Jarlaxle said:


> I have totally given up on the NFL.  I* truly think you have to be at least kind of sociopathic to enjoy it at this point.*



Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## Papageorgio

More college football tonight. Love the college game, so many good games.


----------



## B. Kidd

Without football, this country might have had a revolution already. Football will probably delay it another 10-20 years........


----------



## B. Kidd

HUGGY said:


> I'm ready to watch the Seahawks kick some NFL ass.



Any Seahags positive post should come with an asteriked disclaimer (*)................

........* we have an E-Z schedule this year..........

Should make the playoffs, unless the O-Line is so weak, that wunderkind Wilson has to run for his life and gets injured by mid-season.


----------



## eagle1462010

versus


----------



## HUGGY

B. Kidd said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ready to watch the Seahawks kick some NFL ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any Seahags positive post should come with an asteriked disclaimer (*)................
> 
> ........* we have an E-Z schedule this year..........
> 
> Should make the playoffs, unless the O-Line is so weak, that wunderkind Wilson has to run for his life and gets injured by mid-season.
Click to expand...


Wilson is under strict orders to avoid contact.  He doesn't want to end up like RobbyThree G's.


----------



## HUGGY

B. Kidd said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ready to watch the Seahawks kick some NFL ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any Seahags positive post should come with an asteriked disclaimer (*)................
> 
> ........* we have an E-Z schedule this year..........
> 
> Should make the playoffs, unless the O-Line is so weak, that wunderkind Wilson has to run for his life and gets injured by mid-season.
Click to expand...


Game #1
The Rams have one of the better D-lines in the NFL.  They are tricky fuckers with the fake punts and such. 

Game #2
At Green Bay.  Against arguably the best QB in the NFL.  Sure they lost their #1 receiver but GB has weapons across the board.

E-Z?  The Hawks could play great football and still be 0 and 2 right out of the gate.

NOW  if the Seahawks win both of these opening contests we could have a very good season.


----------



## ChrisL

I am ready for some NFL football.  Enough preseason already!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Jarlaxle said:


> I have totally given up on the NFL.  I truly think you have to be at least kind of sociopathic to enjoy it at this point.



well you at least got to not care about how corrupt it is thats for sure and how a certain team gets special treatment despite scandal after scandal.

I'll still watch just to look at the chargers cool looking uniforms only but i sure wont get into this whole winning losing thing anymore after last year.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

B. Kidd said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ready to watch the Seahawks kick some NFL ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any Seahags positive post should come with an asteriked disclaimer (*)................
> 
> ........* we have an E-Z schedule this year..........
> 
> Should make the playoffs, unless the O-Line is so weak, that wunderkind Wilson has to run for his life and gets injured by mid-season.
Click to expand...


yeah just like Belicheat and Brady should have a * next to their name.lol


----------



## Jarlaxle

Actually, it's more about the fact that many of the players will end their careers with their brains scrambled.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Jarlaxle said:


> Actually, it's more about the fact that many of the players will end their careers with their brains scrambled.




oh okay,that makes TWO good reasons why the NFL needs to be given up.


----------



## HUGGY

migrant workers are probably more susceptible to skin cancer being out in the sun all day long.  I'll still eat salad.  I'll eat fruit.  Not with the passion I follow my Seahawks but I will enjoy my produce.


----------



## CremeBrulee

HUGGY said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ready to watch the Seahawks kick some NFL ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any Seahags positive post should come with an asteriked disclaimer (*)................
> 
> ........* we have an E-Z schedule this year..........
> 
> Should make the playoffs, unless the O-Line is so weak, that wunderkind Wilson has to run for his life and gets injured by mid-season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wilson is under strict orders to avoid contact.  He doesn't want to end up like RobbyThree G's.
Click to expand...

RGIII...Rex Grossman III


----------



## HUGGY

CremeBrulee said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ready to watch the Seahawks kick some NFL ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any Seahags positive post should come with an asteriked disclaimer (*)................
> 
> ........* we have an E-Z schedule this year..........
> 
> Should make the playoffs, unless the O-Line is so weak, that wunderkind Wilson has to run for his life and gets injured by mid-season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wilson is under strict orders to avoid contact.  He doesn't want to end up like RobbyThree G's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> RGIII...Rex Grossman III
Click to expand...


That was Gross...Man..


----------



## CremeBrulee

HUGGY said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ready to watch the Seahawks kick some NFL ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any Seahags positive post should come with an asteriked disclaimer (*)................
> 
> ........* we have an E-Z schedule this year..........
> 
> Should make the playoffs, unless the O-Line is so weak, that wunderkind Wilson has to run for his life and gets injured by mid-season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Game #1
> The Rams have one of the better D-lines in the NFL.  They are tricky fuckers with the fake punts and such.
> 
> Game #2
> At Green Bay.  Against arguably the best QB in the NFL.  Sure they lost their #1 receiver but GB has weapons across the board.
> 
> E-Z?  The Hawks could play great football and still be 0 and 2 right out of the gate.
> 
> NOW  if the Seahawks win both of these opening contests we could have a very good season.
Click to expand...




HUGGY said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ready to watch the Seahawks kick some NFL ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any Seahags positive post should come with an asteriked disclaimer (*)................
> 
> ........* we have an E-Z schedule this year..........
> 
> Should make the playoffs, unless the O-Line is so weak, that wunderkind Wilson has to run for his life and gets injured by mid-season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wilson is under strict orders to avoid contact.  He doesn't want to end up like RobbyThree G's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> RGIII...Rex Grossman III
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was Gross...Man..
Click to expand...

He taught RGIII everything he knew about NFL football...over lunch.

I think my Bears play you guys in week 3 is it?  Uggh.


----------



## HUGGY

CremeBrulee said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ready to watch the Seahawks kick some NFL ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any Seahags positive post should come with an asteriked disclaimer (*)................
> 
> ........* we have an E-Z schedule this year..........
> 
> Should make the playoffs, unless the O-Line is so weak, that wunderkind Wilson has to run for his life and gets injured by mid-season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Game #1
> The Rams have one of the better D-lines in the NFL.  They are tricky fuckers with the fake punts and such.
> 
> Game #2
> At Green Bay.  Against arguably the best QB in the NFL.  Sure they lost their #1 receiver but GB has weapons across the board.
> 
> E-Z?  The Hawks could play great football and still be 0 and 2 right out of the gate.
> 
> NOW  if the Seahawks win both of these opening contests we could have a very good season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ready to watch the Seahawks kick some NFL ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any Seahags positive post should come with an asteriked disclaimer (*)................
> 
> ........* we have an E-Z schedule this year..........
> 
> Should make the playoffs, unless the O-Line is so weak, that wunderkind Wilson has to run for his life and gets injured by mid-season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wilson is under strict orders to avoid contact.  He doesn't want to end up like RobbyThree G's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> RGIII...Rex Grossman III
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was Gross...Man..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He taught RGIII everything he knew about NFL football...over lunch.
> 
> I think my Bears play you guys in week 3 is it?  Uggh.
Click to expand...



Lions and Packers and Bears OH NO!!

Ya and Da Bears game is in Seattle.  Yikes!  In the last two seasons we are something like a bizzilion and two at home .. or is it one ... and two NFC title runs.  Good luck with that.

Oh where oh where has our little dog gone?


Our bad dog Kam Chancellor appears to be AWOL and may not show up at all this season.  Never U mind.  It won't affect the outcome of OUR game.


----------



## CremeBrulee

Pshh. Chancellor is nothing to:


----------



## KissMy

The St. Louis Rams Just Kicked Seahawks Ass!!!


----------



## Anathema

I WAS until my Redskins went out and GAVE the Miami Dolphins a win this afternoon. On the positive side my Sundays will now be less busy for the next five months.


----------



## ChrisL

Anathema said:


> I WAS until my Redskins went out and GAVE the Miami Dolphins a win this afternoon. On the positive side my Sundays will now be less busy for the next five months.



Didn't you say LAST year that you were not watching NFL anymore?


----------



## ChrisL

Funny what babies some men are.  Oh, boo-hoo-hoo, things didn't go the way I wanted them to or thought they would, so I'm going to take my ball and go home!    Poor babies.  Poor widdo baby boys.


----------



## Anathema

ChrisL said:


> Funny what babies some men are.  Oh, boo-hoo-hoo, things didn't go the way I wanted them to or thought they would, so I'm going to take my ball and go home!    Poor babies.  Poor widdo baby boys.



You know when I get pissed off at games snd beeak shit  (like I did on Sunday) I go out of my way to make sure it's things, not people that pay the price. If I were around you on game day I might have to make an exception.


----------



## Anathema

ChrisL said:


> [Didn't you say LAST year that you were not watching NFL anymore?



Every year the Redski s suck me back in. It's an addiction, like marijuana or alcohol.


----------



## ChrisL

Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny what babies some men are.  Oh, boo-hoo-hoo, things didn't go the way I wanted them to or thought they would, so I'm going to take my ball and go home!    Poor babies.  Poor widdo baby boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know when I get pissed off at games snd beeak shit  (like I did on Sunday) I go out of my way to make sure it's things, not people that pay the price. If I were around you on game day I might have to make an exception.
Click to expand...


Are you actually threatening violence??  Good Lord, some of you people really need therapy.  I am being totally serious.


----------



## ChrisL

Wow!  What a loony tune!


----------



## Anathema

ChrisL said:


> Are you actually threatening violence??  Good Lord, some of you people really need therapy.  I am being totally serious.



No threat. It actually happens. Often weekly. Sunday saw the demise of.....

1 glass coffee pot
1 large glass of iced tea
1 bowl of bacon-nacho cheese dip (and most of the tortilla chips) 
1 Washington Redskins tshirt (up in flames)

And the addition of 1 new hole in the folding doors to my closet.


----------



## KissMy

Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you actually threatening violence??  Good Lord, some of you people really need therapy.  I am being totally serious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No threat. It actually happens. Often weekly. Sunday saw the demise of.....
> 
> 1 glass coffee pot
> 1 large glass of iced tea
> 1 bowl of bacon-nacho cheese dip (and most of the tortilla chips)
> 1 Washington Redskins tshirt (up in flames)
> 
> And the addition of 1 new hole in the folding doors to my closet.
Click to expand...


That's the kind of damage my tenants do to my rental houses. It takes me months to repair all the damage they cause.


----------



## sealybobo

Anathema said:


> I WAS until my Redskins went out and GAVE the Miami Dolphins a win this afternoon. On the positive side my Sundays will now be less busy for the next five months.


The three losses that bothered me this week were:

Anomikin Sue and Miami winning.

Lions blowing 21 to 3 halftime lead.

Eli Manning giving romo the homo and Dallas a win.


----------



## eagle1462010

Football is controlled violence....................Going full speed down the field hitting someone going full speed right at ya.............Ka Boom.............Anyone who's played the sport and hasn't seen Tweety Birds never played the game or sat the bench..................

Those that have played before tend to get roudy..............


----------



## sealybobo

Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you actually threatening violence??  Good Lord, some of you people really need therapy.  I am being totally serious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No threat. It actually happens. Often weekly. Sunday saw the demise of.....
> 
> 1 glass coffee pot
> 1 large glass of iced tea
> 1 bowl of bacon-nacho cheese dip (and most of the tortilla chips)
> 1 Washington Redskins tshirt (up in flames)
> 
> And the addition of 1 new hole in the folding doors to my closet.
Click to expand...

Fortunately us Detroit fans aren't surprised anymore. We expect to blow it.

In Detroit we say we are just SOL.

Same old lions.


----------



## ChrisL

Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you actually threatening violence??  Good Lord, some of you people really need therapy.  I am being totally serious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No threat. It actually happens. Often weekly. Sunday saw the demise of.....
> 
> 1 glass coffee pot
> 1 large glass of iced tea
> 1 bowl of bacon-nacho cheese dip (and most of the tortilla chips)
> 1 Washington Redskins tshirt (up in flames)
> 
> And the addition of 1 new hole in the folding doors to my closet.
Click to expand...


Maybe you should grow up and stop throwing little baby temper tantrums?


----------



## sealybobo

Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny what babies some men are.  Oh, boo-hoo-hoo, things didn't go the way I wanted them to or thought they would, so I'm going to take my ball and go home!    Poor babies.  Poor widdo baby boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know when I get pissed off at games snd beeak shit  (like I did on Sunday) I go out of my way to make sure it's things, not people that pay the price. If I were around you on game day I might have to make an exception.
Click to expand...

Id give her 5 really hard spankings every time Miami took the lead.


----------



## sealybobo

Anathema said:


> I WAS until my Redskins went out and GAVE the Miami Dolphins a win this afternoon. On the positive side my Sundays will now be less busy for the next five months.


If the lions suck I watch to see how they will blow it. 

Can you imagine how we felt the one year the lions didn't win one game? 

But one thing we always do is watch. It's only 15 more weeks. Maybe you'll get a good draft pick for sucking this year.

That's the best thing about sports. There's always next year.


----------



## shadow355

sealybobo said:


> .


 








   Shadow


----------



## KissMy

eagle1462010 said:


> Football is controlled violence....................Going full speed down the field hitting someone going full speed right at ya.............Ka Boom.............Anyone who's played the sport and hasn't seen Tweety Birds never played the game or sat the bench..................
> 
> Those that have played before tend to get roudy..............



Punt team is the best. I would be at full steam run down field & hit the punt returner so hard that their shoulder pads & helmet flew off. Dude looked like a yard sale!


----------



## sealybobo

KissMy said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Football is controlled violence....................Going full speed down the field hitting someone going full speed right at ya.............Ka Boom.............Anyone who's played the sport and hasn't seen Tweety Birds never played the game or sat the bench..................
> 
> Those that have played before tend to get roudy..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Punt team is the best. I would be at full steam run down field & hit the punt returner so hard that their shoulder pads & helmet flew off. Dude looked like a yard sale!
Click to expand...

I played linebacker with this guy name bickle. They called us bick and stick. I was stick.


----------



## eagle1462010

We had this Full Back...........about 5 foot 4 inches.......and was a square brick wall..............I'd hit this guy at full speed and swear I'd ran into my house..........

Look at the little birdies..................LOL


----------



## sealybobo

eagle1462010 said:


> We had this Full Back...........about 5 foot 4 inches.......and was a square brick wall..............I'd hit this guy at full speed and swear I'd ran into my house..........
> 
> Look at the little birdies..................LOL


Yea me and bick would tackle our running back and pick on him in practice but I'll be honest he put me on my ass a few times.

You get the stinger and feel like you were paralyzed for 10 seconds. I didn't like playing football. Too violent. I went into wrestling instead.


----------



## ChrisL

Well, next weekend should be pretty exciting.  An away game for the Pats against the Bills.  The Bills looked pretty good too.  It should be an exciting game.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> Well, next weekend should be pretty exciting.  An away game for the Pats against the Bills.  The Bills looked pretty good too.  It should be an exciting game.


I'll be rooting against ne of course. No one but ne fans want to see them win again. I don't even hate ne and I hate the cowboys but I'd rather see Dallas win than to have ne win again.

But I was rooting for ne against Seattle for the same reason. Didn't want to see the seahawks go back to back.

Lions wish they could go to one Superbowl bradys been to 7? Fuck that Chris. No more. NE needs to learn how to share.


----------



## HUGGY

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, next weekend should be pretty exciting.  An away game for the Pats against the Bills.  The Bills looked pretty good too.  It should be an exciting game.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be rooting against ne of course. No one but ne fans want to see them win again. I don't even hate ne and I hate the cowboys but I'd rather see Dallas win than to have ne win again.
> 
> But* I was rooting for ne against Seattle *for the same reason. Didn't want to see the seahawks go back to back.
> 
> Lions wish they could go to one Superbowl bradys been to 7? Fuck that Chris. No more. NE needs to learn how to share.
Click to expand...


I suppose it was you that texted Carroll with that stupid pass play.


----------



## sealybobo

HUGGY said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, next weekend should be pretty exciting.  An away game for the Pats against the Bills.  The Bills looked pretty good too.  It should be an exciting game.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be rooting against ne of course. No one but ne fans want to see them win again. I don't even hate ne and I hate the cowboys but I'd rather see Dallas win than to have ne win again.
> 
> But* I was rooting for ne against Seattle *for the same reason. Didn't want to see the seahawks go back to back.
> 
> Lions wish they could go to one Superbowl bradys been to 7? Fuck that Chris. No more. NE needs to learn how to share.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose it was you that texted Carroll with that stupid pass play.
Click to expand...

Didn't he make a dumb call this year week one? He tried an onside kick in ot? Then he said it was a miskick? I bet when he tries those and fails its like putting $100 on black in roulette and seeing red come up.


----------



## HUGGY

sealybobo said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, next weekend should be pretty exciting.  An away game for the Pats against the Bills.  The Bills looked pretty good too.  It should be an exciting game.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be rooting against ne of course. No one but ne fans want to see them win again. I don't even hate ne and I hate the cowboys but I'd rather see Dallas win than to have ne win again.
> 
> But* I was rooting for ne against Seattle *for the same reason. Didn't want to see the seahawks go back to back.
> 
> Lions wish they could go to one Superbowl bradys been to 7? Fuck that Chris. No more. NE needs to learn how to share.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose it was you that texted Carroll with that stupid pass play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't he make a dumb call this year week one? He tried an onside kick in ot? Then he said it was a miskick? I bet when he tries those and fails its like putting $100 on black in roulette and seeing red come up.
Click to expand...


One thing that sets Carroll apart from most NFL coaches is his willingness to just throw caution to the wind and take chances.  He hedges his "bets" by assembling arguably the best athletes in the game to tilt the odds in his favor. I'm not sure why he doesn't just tell his critics to GFTS when his gambles fail.  He doesn't need to make excuses.  His successes FAR outweigh his failures.  He has a young QB, Russell Wilson, that nobody wanted to draft that has won more games than any QB in his first three years in the league.  THAT is something that sets him apart from EVERY coach that is or has ever been in professional football.  Yet he acts almost hurt and gets defensive when things don't go his way.  It's comical to me to see him twist in the wind *by choice.  *He really does wear his heart on his sleeve. He wants so badly not to just win but satisfy the insatiable fans that have become expectant of his success.  He is well aware that the media has been looking for a crack in his armor since that nasty business in Southern Cal.  He has this newly found aura of "goodness" and enlightenment that draws a certain kind of player into his web of dreams and expectations.  In short he is operating a "cult" disguised as an NFL football franchise.    He is the "wizard" of OZ pulling the strings with his able assistant John Schneider constantly finding the gold in the unwanted players frequently not even drafted.  He is the last refuge of lost dreams.  He has turned many of these ruffians that couldn't fit or make it on other teams into elite players at their positions.


----------



## Anathema

sealybobo said:


> Fortunately us Detroit fans aren't surprised anymore. We expect to blow it.



Redskins fans wxpect it too. I just don't find it acceptable. 

I can give you the exact dare of the Redskins last meaningful win..... January 26, 1992. That's almost 24 years ago. A quarter century of utter failure.


----------



## Anathema

ChrisL said:


> Maybe you should grow up and stop throwing little baby temper tantrums?



Not going to happen when we're talking about things as important as sports. Especially the Redskins and Boston Bruins

Besides, why would I kisten to a woman on the topics of Sports or proper emotional reactions to things?.


----------



## ChrisL

Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should grow up and stop throwing little baby temper tantrums?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to happen when we're talking about things as important as sports. Especially the Redskins and Boston Bruins
> 
> Besides, why would I kisten to a woman on the topics of Sports or proper emotional reactions to things?.
Click to expand...


Obviously, you are more emotional than MOST women.  Lol.  Like a little whiny baby who doesn't get his way.

Waaa, my team lost.  I'm going to throw and break things now.  Lol.  What a dork.


----------



## Anathema

ChrisL said:


> .Waaa, my team lost.  I'm going to throw and break things now.  Lol.  What a dork.



Trust me, that's not the only time it happens. You don't want to be around me when I'm angry or things don't go my way. 

As a rather famous Doctor Banner is prone to saying..... "You wouldn't like me when I'm angry."

Though breaking things is probably better than what the alternate option is..... I grew up a Boston Red Sox fan. To this day, I still want to punch Bill Buckner, John McNamara  and Bob Stanley in the mouth over the last inning of Game 6 of the 1986 World Series.


----------



## ChrisL

Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> .Waaa, my team lost.  I'm going to throw and break things now.  Lol.  What a dork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, that's not the only time it happens. You don't want to be around me when I'm angry or things don't go my way.
> 
> As a rather famous Doctor Banner is prone to saying..... "You wouldn't like me when I'm angry."
> 
> Though breaking things is probably better than what the alternate option is..... I grew up a Boston Red Sox fan. To this day, I still want to punch Bill Buckner, John McNamara  and Bob Stanley in the mouth over the last inning of Game 6 of the 1986 World Series.
Click to expand...


Oh shut up.  You are just another in a long line of retards around here.  You aren't cool.  You aren't intimidating.  You're just another insane douchebag.


----------



## Anathema

ChrisL said:


> Oh shut up.  You are just another in a long line of retards around here.  You aren't cool.  You aren't intimidating.  You're just another insane douchebag.



Never intended to be cool or intimidating,  just honest. 

My wife generally won't watch sports with me because she knows that even if my twam wins, sonething is still likely to fet thrown at some point during the game abd my volume goes up to about 13 every time my team screws up.


----------



## ChrisL

Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shut up.  You are just another in a long line of retards around here.  You aren't cool.  You aren't intimidating.  You're just another insane douchebag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never intended to be cool or intimidating,  just honest.
> 
> My wife generally won't watch sports with me because she knows that even if my twam wins, sonething is still likely to fet thrown at some point during the game abd my volume goes up to about 13 every time my team screws up.
Click to expand...


Sounds like you need to grow up.


----------



## Anathema

ChrisL said:


> Sounds like you need to grow up.



That's not likely to happen any time soon.


----------



## KissMy

Anathema had best lock himself into a rubber room with his TV behind unbreakable glass, because the St. Louis Rams are coming to pound the Washington Redskins into the ground again.




*VS
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, next weekend should be pretty exciting.  An away game for the Pats against the Bills.  The Bills looked pretty good too.  It should be an exciting game.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be rooting against ne of course. No one but ne fans want to see them win again. I don't even hate ne and I hate the cowboys but I'd rather see Dallas win than to have ne win again.
> 
> But* I was rooting for ne against Seattle *for the same reason. Didn't want to see the seahawks go back to back.
> 
> Lions wish they could go to one Superbowl bradys been to 7? Fuck that Chris. No more. NE needs to learn how to share.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose it was you that texted Carroll with that stupid pass play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't he make a dumb call this year week one? He tried an onside kick in ot? Then he said it was a miskick? I bet when he tries those and fails its like putting $100 on black in roulette and seeing red come up.
Click to expand...

yep he is STILL on the take just as he was in the superbowl.


----------



## WinterBorn

I'm ready to see two games on Saturday.   I can't wait to see my Crimson Tide destroy Ole Miss (Vengence is mine sayeth Nick).   And I want to see LSU destroy the aubbies.   I'm still laughing that they were picked to win the SEC West all because of a new defensive coordinator.    Auburn is the only team in NCAA history to win and drop 12 places in the AP poll.


----------



## Jarlaxle

ChrisL said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> I WAS until my Redskins went out and GAVE the Miami Dolphins a win this afternoon. On the positive side my Sundays will now be less busy for the next five months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you say LAST year that you were not watching NFL anymore?
Click to expand...


He has said it a few times...and lied about it every time!


----------



## Moonglow

WinterBorn said:


> I'm ready to see two games on Saturday.   I can't wait to see my Crimson Tide destroy Ole Miss (Vengence is mine sayeth Nick).   And I want to see LSU destroy the aubbies.   I'm still laughing that they were picked to win the SEC West all because of a new defensive coordinator.    Auburn is the only team in NCAA history to win and drop 12 places in the AP poll.


Ain't gonna happen, the Tide will go down....


----------



## Jarlaxle

ChrisL said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny what babies some men are.  Oh, boo-hoo-hoo, things didn't go the way I wanted them to or thought they would, so I'm going to take my ball and go home!    Poor babies.  Poor widdo baby boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know when I get pissed off at games snd beeak shit  (like I did on Sunday) I go out of my way to make sure it's things, not people that pay the price. If I were around you on game day I might have to make an exception.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you actually threatening violence??  Good Lord, some of you people really need therapy.  I am being totally serious.
Click to expand...


He is beyond therapy.  He needs long-term, involuntary confinement in a straitjacket, in a padded cell with the door welded closed, in the highest-security wing of a maximum-security nut house.

Alternately, a prefrontal would probably work.


----------



## Moonglow

Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shut up.  You are just another in a long line of retards around here.  You aren't cool.  You aren't intimidating.  You're just another insane douchebag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never intended to be cool or intimidating,  just honest.
> 
> My wife generally won't watch sports with me because she knows that even if my twam wins, sonething is still likely to fet thrown at some point during the game abd my volume goes up to about 13 every time my team screws up.
Click to expand...

Don't forget the Depends this time...


----------



## Jarlaxle

Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> .Waaa, my team lost.  I'm going to throw and break things now.  Lol.  What a dork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, that's not the only time it happens. You don't want to be around me when I'm angry or things don't go my way.
> 
> As a rather famous Doctor Banner is prone to saying..... "You wouldn't like me when I'm angry."
> 
> Though breaking things is probably better than what the alternate option is..... I grew up a Boston Red Sox fan. To this day, I still want to punch Bill Buckner, John McNamara  and Bob Stanley in the mouth over the last inning of Game 6 of the 1986 World Series.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I would say trhat beasting up an 83-year-old man is about your speed.  Fuckin' pussy.


----------



## Anathema

Moonglow said:


> Don't forget the Depends this time...



Tgursday night was NOT a good night in my home. The dog still won't come anywhere near me after all the screaming and broken stuff and my wife had to apologize to at least 3 of the other residents of the condo complex for my volume and language.


----------



## Jarlaxle

KissMy said:


> Anathema had best lock himself into a rubber room with his TV behind unbreakable glass, because the St. Louis Rams are coming to pound the Washington Redskins into the ground again.
> 
> 
> 
> *VS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I hope so.  Maybe he will finally get what he deserves if he has a meltdown!  I hope the Redskins go 1-15 this year.


----------



## Moonglow

Anathema said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget the Depends this time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tgursday night was NOT a good night in my home. The dog still won't come anywhere near me after all the screaming and broken stuff and my wife had to apologize to at least 3 of the other residents of the condo complex for my volume and language.
Click to expand...

I used to be like that, but I got over it and just starting betting on teams..The cash is a better alternative....


----------



## Moonglow

Jarlaxle said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema had best lock himself into a rubber room with his TV behind unbreakable glass, because the St. Louis Rams are coming to pound the Washington Redskins into the ground again.
> 
> 
> 
> *VS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so.  Maybe he will finally get what he deserves if he has a meltdown!  I hope the Redskins go 1-15 this year.
Click to expand...

I gave up on the 'Skins after Larry brown and the Over the Hill Gang...


----------



## Anathema

Moonglow said:


> I used to be like that, but I got over it and just starting betting on teams..The cash is a better alternative....



I've always been like that and always will be. I'd be 10 times worse if I bet on games.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Jarlaxle said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema had best lock himself into a rubber room with his TV behind unbreakable glass, because the St. Louis Rams are coming to pound the Washington Redskins into the ground again.
> 
> 
> 
> *VS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so.  Maybe he will finally get what he deserves if he has a meltdown!  I hope the Redskins go 1-15 this year.
Click to expand...



i got my one wish i wanted ,them beating the LAMBS.

as everyone here knows,i root for the other 31 teams that play them each week to win and since this week it was the redskins turn,I was pulling for them and they delivered. they were my favorite team this past week..the cowturds are the only other team out there who i would care if they beat since they are my second most hated team in the NFL and the only time i root for them to win is when they play the Lambs of course.thats the ONLY time.


----------



## Anathema

Jarlaxle said:


> Yeah, I would say trhat beasting up an 83-year-old man is about your speed.  Fuckin' pussy.



You underestimate the Power of the Dark Side.


----------



## ChrisL

Anathema said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget the Depends this time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tgursday night was NOT a good night in my home. The dog still won't come anywhere near me after all the screaming and broken stuff and my wife had to apologize to at least 3 of the other residents of the condo complex for my volume and language.
Click to expand...


Gosh, you must be so proud.  She must be too.    Nothing like an obnoxious wanker who has to make a scene when things don't go his way.


----------



## Anathema

ChrisL said:


> Gosh, you must be so proud.  She must be too.    Nothing like an obnoxious wanker who has to make a scene when things don't go his way.



I couldn't care any less about the neighbors. Would they prefer I'd shot the tv? That was an option.


----------



## ChrisL

Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, you must be so proud.  She must be too.    Nothing like an obnoxious wanker who has to make a scene when things don't go his way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't care any less about the neighbors. Would they prefer I'd shot the tv? That was an option.
Click to expand...


That's because you are a self-centered prick!


----------



## Anathema

ChrisL said:


> That's because you are a self-centered prick!



I only care about the people I believe have value.


----------



## ChrisL

Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you are a self-centered prick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only care about the people I believe have value.
Click to expand...


See post #92!


----------



## ChrisL

Pats take on the Jags tomorrow.  Home game for my team.    Home games are always advantageous.  I'm excited, but I'm don't like when games are on at 1 PM.  I prefer evening/night games for convenience sake.


----------



## eagle1462010

vrsus


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Delta4Embassy

Female lingerie football absolutely. Anything else, no, boring. Shouldn't be so much pause between plays. Needs to be much more fluid and fast-paced.


----------



## WinterBorn

And the Bulldogs get whipped and put in the kennel!!

38-10!!  ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010

versus


----------



## eagle1462010

versus


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## WinterBorn

Today will make it 9 years in a row!


----------



## sealybobo

Great game Denver vs greenbay. Can't believe Denver's beating the packers. I thought Manning was just lucky so far. And I believed green bay was legit.


----------



## sealybobo

Tonight cam takes on luck. The colts are leading their division and really want or need this one. Expect a good one.


----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


> versus



I'm going to assume that you are a college football fan and not an NFL fan?


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## eagle1462010

versus


----------



## eagle1462010

What's for dinner tonight............................................................

TIGER.................How do you want your Tiger...............Well done.............Medium Rare.....................


----------



## eagle1462010

Walk down memory lane.........................even though it's not LSU..............

Hey Tebow there is no crying in football...............geesh......


----------



## eagle1462010

Wild finish as Arkansas takes down Ole Miss............Statue of Liberty play to get a first down with 4th and 25 to go in overtime..............

Another miracle finish..............

Now #2 versus # 4 go head to head to win or lose the SEC West..................and possibly another Championship for the SEC....................

ARE YOU READY...........ARE YOU READY..................


----------



## WinterBorn

ROLL TIDE ROLL!!

Our front seven is a MONSTER!!!


----------



## Bonzi

onto the Pros.....


Do my Redskins have ANY chance of beating or even hanging with the Patriots today?


----------



## Bonzi

... it's a horrible thing living in the DC area....


----------



## eagle1462010

Bonzi said:


> ... it's a horrible thing living in the DC area....


Just got off work..........did they get spanked................


----------



## Bonzi

Your sympathy for my misery is touching eagle1462010


----------



## Bonzi

eagle1462010 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... it's a horrible thing living in the DC area....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got off work..........did they get spanked................
Click to expand...

 27 to 10... not too horrible, but, bad...


----------



## eagle1462010

Hell I haven't even looked to see if the Saints won yet.................Had a shutdown today at work..............Refinery........mini shut down........Which is why I had to work today..............


----------



## eagle1462010

Bonzi said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... it's a horrible thing living in the DC area....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got off work..........did they get spanked................
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 27 to 10... not too horrible, but, bad...
Click to expand...


----------



## mdk

This Colts-Broncos' game is pretty good right now.


----------



## Bonzi

Yep, that's on TV here right now.  After that Madam Secretary or the Philly/Dallas game...
I know it's bad for the Skins but I hate Dallas so.. Go Eagles!


----------



## WinterBorn

IRON BOWL!!!!    ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!!


----------



## Bonzi

Please Lord let the Sooners (Oklahoma) lose!

It's all I ask.   Being #3 is a joke!


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Please Lord let the Sooners (Oklahoma) lose!
> 
> It's all I ask.   Being #3 is a joke!


What blasphemy!!!


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please Lord let the Sooners (Oklahoma) lose!
> 
> It's all I ask.   Being #3 is a joke!
> 
> 
> 
> What blasphemy!!!
Click to expand...

 
fucking Sooners.....


----------



## Papageorgio

ROLL TIDE!


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please Lord let the Sooners (Oklahoma) lose!
> 
> It's all I ask.   Being #3 is a joke!
> 
> 
> 
> What blasphemy!!!
Click to expand...

 
I don't like State much better but trust me - I'm an orange and black fan today.......!


----------



## Bonzi

If those Gamecocks fuck with my Tigers there will be hell to pay.......


----------



## Geaux4it

Its a great day to FIRE Lester Miles   

-Geaux


----------



## Bonzi

Geaux4it said:


> Its a great day to FIRE Lester Miles
> 
> -Geaux


 
That's fine.  We'll take him at Maryland.  The Big 10 will freak out


----------



## Papageorgio

Bonzi said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a great day to FIRE Lester Miles
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's fine.  We'll take him at Maryland.  The Big 10 will freak out
Click to expand...


I heard USC is interested in him and Chip Kelly.


----------



## Bonzi

Papageorgio said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a great day to FIRE Lester Miles
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's fine.  We'll take him at Maryland.  The Big 10 will freak out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard USC is interested in him and Chip Kelly.
Click to expand...

 
Well USC can't have both.... Maryland will take either one.  We're desperate!


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> If those Gamecocks fuck with my Tigers there will be hell to pay.......



If your Tigers lose to South Carolina, they shouldn't be seen in public.


----------



## Geaux4it

Early word is LSU boosters want Jimbo Fisher really bad.

-Geaux


----------



## Bonzi

Geaux4it said:


> Early word is LSU boosters want Jimbo Fisher really bad.
> 
> -Geaux


 
he may make the move from the weaker ACC to the more dominant SEC.
I hope so - I'm tired of Roll Tide and Bama dominating every year.

I personally like Arkansas in the SEC ( GO RAZORBACKS! )


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Early word is LSU boosters want Jimbo Fisher really bad.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he may make the move from the weaker ACC to the more dominant SEC.
> I hope so - I'm tired of Roll Tide and Bama dominating every year.
> 
> I personally like Arkansas in the SEC ( GO RAZORBACKS! )
Click to expand...

Alabama is not dominating this year, Clemson is...


----------



## WinterBorn

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Early word is LSU boosters want Jimbo Fisher really bad.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he may make the move from the weaker ACC to the more dominant SEC.
> I hope so - I'm tired of Roll Tide and Bama dominating every year.
> 
> I personally like Arkansas in the SEC ( GO RAZORBACKS! )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alabama is not dominating this year, Clemson is...
Click to expand...


Alabama is dominating.  We just haven't dominated Clemson.  Not yet anyway.  But the playoffs are coming.


----------



## Bonzi

WinterBorn said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Early word is LSU boosters want Jimbo Fisher really bad.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he may make the move from the weaker ACC to the more dominant SEC.
> I hope so - I'm tired of Roll Tide and Bama dominating every year.
> 
> I personally like Arkansas in the SEC ( GO RAZORBACKS! )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alabama is not dominating this year, Clemson is...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alabama is dominating.  We just haven't dominated Clemson.  Not yet anyway.  But the playoffs are coming.
Click to expand...

 
Grudge match baby. Tigers look weak they need to take over this game...


----------



## eagle1462010

versus


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Bonzi

I hate Auburn... but ...... GO AUBURN!

May like that other game.. was that last year? heehhehehe


----------



## eagle1462010

Bonzi said:


> I hate Auburn... but ...... GO AUBURN!
> 
> May like that other game.. was that last year? heehhehehe


The miracle win.................Oops...........everyone thought the game was over...............

LOL


----------



## Bonzi

I guess San Fran was right to fire Harbaugh... fucking Michigan can't be the Fuckeyes.....


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## eagle1462010

Bonzi said:


>


----------



## Bonzi

eagle1462010 said:


> Bonzi said:
Click to expand...

 
I'll stop... I'm much more worried about the OTHER Tigers right now... CLEMSON.....


----------



## eagle1462010

Bonzi said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll stop... I'm much more worried about the OTHER Tigers right now... CLEMSON.....
Click to expand...


----------



## Bonzi

eagle1462010 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll stop... I'm much more worried about the OTHER Tigers right now... CLEMSON.....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 
I"d like to shoot the SEC!


----------



## eagle1462010

Bonzi said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll stop... I'm much more worried about the OTHER Tigers right now... CLEMSON.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I"d like to shoot the SEC!
Click to expand...


----------



## Bonzi

I like the ACC

I should be more of a Big10 girl since my alma mater is there - but the defected from the ACC 

Terps are trying to make a comeback on Rutgers... we'll see....


----------



## eagle1462010

Bonzi said:


> I like the ACC
> 
> I should be more of a Big10 girl since my alma mater is there - but the defected from the ACC
> 
> Terps are trying to make a comeback on Rutgers... we'll see....


South Carolina just scored...............1 score game now..............37 to 32


----------



## eagle1462010

oops...........game over..........sorry.............

The Tide will get them later..................


----------



## Bonzi

eagle1462010 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the ACC
> 
> I should be more of a Big10 girl since my alma mater is there - but the defected from the ACC
> 
> Terps are trying to make a comeback on Rutgers... we'll see....
> 
> 
> 
> South Carolina just scored...............1 score game now..............37 to 32
Click to expand...

 
whew....


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## eagle1462010

Bonzi said:


> View attachment 55825


----------



## Bonzi

My Terps pulled off the comeback!!!!


----------



## Bonzi

.... keep it up, I may have to have 2nd thoughts about Bama.....


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Bonzi

eagle1462010 said:


>


 
Well that wasn't a very good game! Boo!


----------



## sealybobo

Bonzi said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that wasn't a very good game! Boo!
Click to expand...

How about my Lions?


----------



## sealybobo

shadow355 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow
Click to expand...

Msu whipped your ass and next year it'll be u of m and harbaugh beating Ohio. Ohio football. Cleveland Cincinnati and osu will never win again. 

On a serious note, what's up with the lions? Playing like pros ever since Mrs Ford took over and fired Lombardi.


----------



## sealybobo

The lions always find new ways to lose. Lol


----------



## Bonzi

sealybobo said:


> The lions always find new ways to lose. Lol


 
I fell asleep during the game, they were up with a decent lead when I fell asleep (I think 17-0)
I was rooting for them 
Had not checked the score yet this morning


----------



## sealybobo

Bonzi said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lions always find new ways to lose. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fell asleep during the game, they were up with a decent lead when I fell asleep (I think 17-0)
> I was rooting for them
> Had not checked the score yet this morning
Click to expand...

The only people who weren't shocked were Detroit Lions fans.  We expected that to happen.  It almost happened the last time we played them.  1 minute there was no way we could lose next thing you know GB is kicking a field goal to win the game.  WTF?  We got lucky GB's kicker missed.

The Lions are great at finding new interesting ways to lose.


----------



## Bonzi

sealybobo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lions always find new ways to lose. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fell asleep during the game, they were up with a decent lead when I fell asleep (I think 17-0)
> I was rooting for them
> Had not checked the score yet this morning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only people who weren't shocked were Detroit Lions fans.  We expected that to happen.  It almost happened the last time we played them.  1 minute there was no way we could lose next thing you know GB is kicking a field goal to win the game.  WTF?  We got lucky GB's kicker missed.
> 
> The Lions are great at finding new interesting ways to lose.
Click to expand...

 
What do you think about Matt Stafford?


----------



## sealybobo

Bonzi said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lions always find new ways to lose. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fell asleep during the game, they were up with a decent lead when I fell asleep (I think 17-0)
> I was rooting for them
> Had not checked the score yet this morning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only people who weren't shocked were Detroit Lions fans.  We expected that to happen.  It almost happened the last time we played them.  1 minute there was no way we could lose next thing you know GB is kicking a field goal to win the game.  WTF?  We got lucky GB's kicker missed.
> 
> The Lions are great at finding new interesting ways to lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you think about Matt Stafford?
Click to expand...

I don't think he is the problem.  Look at how Aaron Rodgers is struggling.  Football is a team sport and there is something wrong with the Lions.  I think its the coach.  We should have won that game last night and we shouldn't have started the season so poorly.  If we won a couple games at the beginning of the year we would still be in it.  Anyways, I'll be pessimistically optimistic next year.  The Lions seem different/better now that Mrs. Ford has taken over.  She doesn't seem like she's going to put up with bs.


----------



## Bonzi

Stunned Michigan fan also Lions fan!   (poor guy!)


----------



## Bonzi

Bonzi said:


> Stunned Michigan fan also Lions fan!   (poor guy!)


 
Look at the older Lions fan next to him laughing!  Have another beer!


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## sealybobo

Bonzi said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunned Michigan fan also Lions fan!   (poor guy!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the older Lions fan next to him laughing!  Have another beer!
Click to expand...

He's thinking SOL. Same old lions. The younger guy should have know what was going to happen. I did.

Right now I'm sitting in the middle of the woods in a deer blind. Thank god for this new propane heater I bought. It works great.


----------



## sealybobo

eagle1462010 said:


>


I heard he just broke up with an actress. He wanted to wait she didn't.


----------



## Bonzi

sealybobo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunned Michigan fan also Lions fan!   (poor guy!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the older Lions fan next to him laughing!  Have another beer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's thinking SOL. Same old lions. The younger guy should have know what was going to happen. I did.
> 
> Right now I'm sitting in the middle of the woods in a deer blind. Thank god for this new propane heater I bought. It works great.
Click to expand...

 
Oh that's exciting!  Tell me if you get one!  That is so cool!


----------



## Bonzi

sealybobo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard he just broke up with an actress. He wanted to wait she didn't.
Click to expand...

 
Yep, she was cute... I love him for it.  What a good man.  Any women would be lucky to marry him.


----------



## Bonzi

eagle1462010 said:


>


 
Damn the game hasn't even started yet.... ya never know!  (But the experts don't expect the Gators to even hit the scoreboard... LOL)


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010

versus


----------



## eagle1462010

A walk down memory lane

LOL


----------



## sealybobo

eagle1462010 said:


> versus


Come on state! If the rams can beat Seattle msu can beat bama but its going to be tough.


----------



## sealybobo

If milwalkee bucs can beat golden state warriors then msu can beat bama


----------



## eagle1462010

Oklahoma just walked it down the field for a quick score.  Clemson is in a fight.  LOL


----------

